# How do i fix a crack on dash



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

The corner of my big body dash is starting to crack. Any suggestions on how fix it, with out having to glass it or replace it


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

thats the only way or get a new one , what year car?


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

93 big body lac


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you basicly can use super glue, jb weld, 2 part epoxy, vinyl dash is just plastic. i use a pop sickle stick and lay that shit as smooth in the crack as i can for less sanding. primer and have a paint shop color match and put some paint in spray can for you. jb weld works the best because it sands easy. the trick is to mix the jb weld really good and let it cure 2 days before you even think about sanding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE EZ FIX IS JUST GET A DASH COVER LOL


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE EZ FIX IS JUST GET A DASH COVER LOL


 werd


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

dameon said:


> you basicly can use super glue, jb weld, 2 part epoxy, vinyl dash is just plastic. i use a pop sickle stick and lay that shit as smooth in the crack as i can for less sanding. primer and have a paint shop color match and put some paint in spray can for you. jb weld works the best because it sands easy. the trick is to mix the jb weld really good and let it cure 2 days before you even think about sanding.


Thanks man... I'll give that a try. If all else fails, eazy fix with dash cover lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol ebay is 50 bucks or so


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jb weld on a dash lol. Man o man.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lone star said:


> Jb weld on a dash lol. Man o man.



this fukin guy joeycutlass aka dameon is one dumb muthufuka,jb weld on dash bwahahaha let alone hes trying to fix bumper fillers for people on here using jb weld,i bet that fukin dummy uses that shit on everything and swears by it...

plese dont listen to anything he says,hes leading you into disaster....


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

^^or you could pay 300 a set from rip off artists


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the reason jb weld doesn't work is it not strong enough after you sand and feather it out,but there better epoxys on the market rated at 3500 psi that stick to plastic like magic


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

dameon said:


> ^^or you could pay 300 a set from rip off artists


a set of what? you fukin dumb comepinga


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lmao


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

dameon said:


> you basicly can use super glue, jb weld, 2 part epoxy, vinyl dash is just plastic. i use a pop sickle stick and lay that shit as smooth in the crack as i can for less sanding. primer and have a paint shop color match and put some paint in spray can for you. jb weld works the best because it sands easy. the trick is to mix the jb weld really good and let it cure 2 days before you even think about sanding.





dameon said:


> the reason jb weld doesn't work is it not strong enough after you sand and feather it out,but there better epoxys on the market rated at 3500 psi that stick to plastic like magic


c'mon :roflmao:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

theres a kit for couches and leather at walmart, autozone basicly its a paste puddy, and colors for you to mix your dashes shade. any paint store can mix a spray can for your exact interior needs i pay 35, 30 for the pint of paint and 5 bucks a can.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Fiber glass bro why try some other shit that's how we used to fix it back in da days


----------

